# Do I need to clean their tails? (Pictures Included)



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I've had my rats for about a month now (first time ever having rats, so I've been asking lots of questions!) and I'm wondering if I need to wash their tails or not..should they be fully pink?
Here are Mango & Tango's tails.


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

This is prophyrin staining. When it occurs in tails and most areas of the skin It is from too much protein in their diet. It's not something that'll clean off. What food are you feeding them?


----------



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Really! I had no idea! 
I'm feeding them "Oxbow Essentials - Young Mouse & Rat Food" (that's the pellets), plus a seed mix, "Vitakraft Vitasmart Complete Nutrition", and then every day they get a bit of fruits and veggies from the approved rat food list. Too much protein - I never would have guessed! I thought they were just missing their tail in their grooming regime!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

How old are your rats? I think the Oxbow Young Rat and Mouse food has higher protein than the adult Regal Rat food. But all of mines tails look like this too, and I feed RR....does anyone know if the tail discoloration is a big deal? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

I just figured it was their fur colors. My one boy has an all brown tail the same color as his pelt with a pink spot on the tip.


----------



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> How old are your rats? I think the Oxbow Young Rat and Mouse food has higher protein than the adult Regal Rat food. But all of mines tails look like this too, and I feed RR....does anyone know if the tail discoloration is a big deal?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They're about four months old. I got them on June 19th, and was told by the woman at the pet store that they were anywhere from 6-8 weeks old. So it's hard to say for sure. But, I do know that they did have the discolouration on their tail at the time that I got them.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

My rats tails look like this and i assume it's normal. But if you want to try cleaning them then get a soft bristled toothbrush, dip it in warm water(can be slightly soapy) and brush their tail ONLY going towards the tip.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Thats just normal muck from day to day life, the scales look healthy and normal for a young rat. It isnt too high protien, that would give them a greasy feeling skin. They are probably ready for adult food now though so worth moving them on to an adult mix. I see a lot of rats and as they age this kind of staining is normal and you can clean it off, though unless your showing them or the scales look unhealthy or old then i wouldnt personally bother.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with their tails.


----------

